# Smoking too fast



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

So I have a habit of smoking too fast, however I know a lot of flavor is lost by doing this and quite commonly I get rather bad tastes in my mouth and I am assuming this is a by product of the tobacco burning too hot. I know everybody says as a rule of thumb take 1-2 puffs a minute. Now cigar smoking to me is something I do to relax and enjoy myself so I refuse to sit here and stare at a clock so I ensure I don't smoke too fast haha! So is there any ways to tell by looking at the burn of the cigar to tell if it's burning at the correct temp or is this just something that I have to somehow train myself to slow down and focus on making sure the flavors are all there.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm in this for the relaxation, too, and I try to avoid anything that gets in the way of relaxing. However, when I first started smoking cigars, I made sure that I stayed in the 30-second to 1-minute range - by the clock - for the first dozen or so I smoked. After that I had a pretty good idea how it "felt" to wait that long, and I could relax a bit. Now I just have to think about it if I have burn issues or the flavor gets unusually harsh or "burnt." Usually I'll find I'm getting a little too aggressive, and I just have to relax a little in my approach. Also, try to herf with some experienced smokers, and for a while, only take puffs when they do. This will also help to get the "feel" of the right timeframe embedded in your subconscious.

I don't know if you golf. I don't, but I have a lot of friends who do, and I've spent a couple of afternoons with them whacking a golf ball around. I know it's relaxing for them, but that's only because they took the time to learn the skills necessary to avoid always hitting the ball into the rough, the water, etc.

Spend some time learning the discipline, and the reward will be greater opportunity for relaxation down the road. It really doesn't take all that long.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

relax is the perfect word to use in this situation, don't focus on the clock, just relax and smoke. I feel that when I'm smoking to fast it feels like I'm working on smoking as fast as I can to get done, so I just relax and it slows me down a bit. another good idea is to listen to music or read while smoking, it'll distract you enough to where you'll find yourself smoking slower, same thing applies to smoking with a buddy and talking while smoking it'll slow you right down


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tritones said:


> I'm in this for the relaxation, too, and I try to avoid anything that gets in the way of relaxing. However, when I first started smoking cigars, I made sure that I stayed in the 30-second to 1-minute range - by the clock - for the first dozen or so I smoked. After that I had a pretty good idea how it "felt" to wait that long, and I could relax a bit. Now I just have to think about it if I have burn issues or the flavor gets unusually harsh or "burnt." Usually I'll find I'm getting a little too aggressive, and I just have to relax a little in my approach. Also, try to herf with some experienced smokers, and for a while, only take puffs when they do. This will also help to get the "feel" of the right timeframe embedded in your subconscious.
> 
> I don't know if you golf. I don't, but I have a lot of friends who do, and I've spent a couple of afternoons with them whacking a golf ball around. I know it's relaxing for them, but that's only because they took the time to learn the skills necessary to avoid always hitting the ball into the rough, the water, etc.
> 
> Spend some time learning the discipline, and the reward will be greater opportunity for relaxation down the road. It really doesn't take all that long.


+1! Did the same thing years ago....now it's just habit.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls (Apr 24, 2011)

I gauge by the temperature of the smoke. I love cool smoke, so if I puff and its too hot, I know I'm smoking to fast.


----------



## rbflyfishr (Mar 20, 2010)

I also smoke too fast, and tried something new the other day. I didn't worry too much about puffs per minute, but I tried to take shorter puffs to keep the burn from getting too hot. I just wanted to keep it barely burning. I did have to re-light several times when I got distracted and the burn went out, or I just wanted to even up the burn. But I found the taste to be a lot more enjoyable. I think if the cigar is overly moist, it is hard to achieve that slow burn. So proper humidification is probably just as important as the puff rate.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I use this every chance i get as a guideline and to try and stay consistent. If i don't use it i smoke much too slow, overcompensating because i hate when cigars get punchy on you.

Cigar Literacy / puff-o-matic


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> relax is the perfect word to use in this situation, don't focus on the clock, just relax and smoke. I feel that when I'm smoking to fast it feels like I'm working on smoking as fast as I can to get done, so I just relax and it slows me down a bit. another good idea is to listen to music or read while smoking, it'll distract you enough to where you'll find yourself smoking slower, *same thing applies to smoking with a buddy and talking while smoking it'll slow you right down*


Very good point, if youre drinking something and shooting the shit then it really helps with fast smoking. "oh hey there's a cigar im my hand"


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

which ever of these great techniques you decide to use, do it asap and break that bad habbit. You will miss out on tons of great flavors, and excellent cigars if you dont. I had the same problem early on, because I was a cigarette smoker (still am a little) but I had to learn to slow down, because I could not train my palate with hot smoke.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I used to smoke fast as well, but I learned to slow down. One thing that helped was I didn't always hold my cigar. I would put it down between puffs. Once I learned to control my smoking habits. I also kept my self occupied with something else while smoking, reading, music, etc... I started to notice a difference in my smokes by taking it slower, and I felt they were much more enjoyable, so I used that as motivation to smoke slow.
Last night I smoked a cigar (Bahia Maduro) and noticed that I was getting bad tast, and uneven burn. I didn't really enjoy it. This morning I smoked the same cigar and smoked much slower and it was a huge difference. 
Once you learn to smoke slower, it will become second nature.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Remember, it's not the burning of the tobacco that tastes good. It's the oils and whatnot the smoke picks up while being drawn through the cigar that tastes amazing. So the slower you draw the smoke through, the more flavor you will get. 

IMO, it's not the timing of how often you take a puff, it's how slow you take that puff.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Remember, it's not the burning of the tobacco that tastes good. It's the oils and whatnot the smoke picks up while being drawn through the cigar that tastes amazing. So the slower you draw the smoke through, the more flavor you will get.
> 
> IMO, it's not the timing of how often you take a puff, it's how slow you take that puff.


Another way to express this idea is to "sip" the cigar, do not "drink" or "gulp" the cigar. Good metaphor. Give it a shot. Another post mentioned putting the cigar down between puffs. This helps too.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll have to try some of these tips as I've had the same problem and I usually finish my cigar before the freind I'm smoking with.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

How do you tell if you're smoking too fast?

They say the cigar will let you know...

It's harsh...

The burn gets way off line. This can happen even when you don't smoke too fast, but it [almost] always happens when you do...

When you dump ash in your ash tray the burning coal that remains forms a sharp, high, cone as compared to a low rounded dome.

What to do? Slow down in terms of puffs/min or take smaller puffs, or both.

How do you know if you are smoking too slowly? The cigar keeps going out!

All of this takes a little practice. Things change depending on weather conditions, the moisture in the cigar, the particular cigar you are smoking etc. Until you've gotten more used to "reading the cigar" just slow down if the taste is harsh...


----------



## Kinkeye (Nov 8, 2011)

Great information! I too smoke my cigars too fast. 

My son (Pianoman178) ALWAYS lets me know that!

Thats a habit I need to break.


----------



## BillyGoat (Apr 1, 2012)

Kinkeye said:


> Great information! I too smoke my cigars too fast.
> 
> My son (Pianoman178) ALWAYS lets me know that!
> 
> Thats a habit I need to break.


Your son is Billy Joel, and you still live in Muskego??? Tell Billy to get his ol' man a decent crib somewhere in the Caribean.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

sdlaird said:


> Another way to express this idea is to "sip" the cigar, do not "drink" or "gulp" the cigar. Good metaphor. Give it a shot. Another post mentioned putting the cigar down between puffs. This helps too.


Excellent advice! One way to learn to sip a cigar is to move to a smaller ring gauge. A lancero is relatively unforgiving, and will teach you proper technique.

This is often lost these days because of monster cigars that encourage giant puffs.

Once you learn to sip a cigar, lots of beautiful slender cigars will open up to you.


----------



## Kinkeye (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll just take somethin' a little up nort!


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for all the response. I don't really know a ton of people who smoke around me so I rarely smoke with a friend, but I am going to get my wireless internet extended out to my garage where I smoke so I can be online and have things to distract myself. That is the biggest problem right now is I just sit and hang out with my dog, and the only thing I have keeping me occupied is the cigar so I am more likely to want to smoke it more often. Until I get internet out there I am going too take a book out with me and read that. Thanks for the all the suggestions and I look forward to giving them a try!


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya, that will occasionally happen with me, but that varies if I am smoking with friends or not. I tend to smoke slower with company, and a bit faster by myself


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I personally go by the 'look and feel' categories - when I get that first ash if it is more of a torpedo shape ( rather than even with the burn ) then I know I need to slow down. If I ash and the center of the cigar is more concave than flat - I need to speed up. I agree with the others tho, the more you go out of your way to break the habit the better handle you will get on your own personal preferences. I have a buddy who loves to smoke them as fast as he can, where I let them sit - perhaps even a little too long.


----------



## Daytona955i (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm guilty of this as well at times. I've found that if I'm not talking to someone, the best thing to do is to go through a routine. After taking a puff, exhale slowly. Then take a deep breath, take a slow sip of a beverage of some kind, take another breath. That's about 30 seconds.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Remember, it's not the burning of the tobacco that tastes good. It's the oils and whatnot the smoke picks up while being drawn through the cigar that tastes amazing. So the slower you draw the smoke through, the more flavor you will get.
> 
> IMO, it's not the timing of how often you take a puff, it's how slow you take that puff.


+1

I have never thought of it that way! Thanks


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Well progress is being made.....I smoked a Don Pepin Cuban Classic tonight. I read Slaughter House 5 while I smoke to entertain myself however I think i smoked it a bit too slow and it tunneled on me some, but it was progress haha!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the response. I don't really know a ton of people who smoke around me so I rarely smoke with a friend, but I am going to get my wireless internet extended out to my garage where I smoke so I can be online and have things to distract myself. That is the biggest problem right now is I just sit and hang out with my dog, and the only thing I have keeping me occupied is the cigar so I am more likely to want to smoke it more often. Until I get internet out there I am going too take a book out with me and read that. Thanks for the all the suggestions and I look forward to giving them a try!


I strongly suggest reading. I like to surf the net while puffing and often do but I've found few things make a more gratifying night than a good cigar and book (assuming nobody is around to smoke with or chat with). The internet is fun but I tend to loose track of time easier if I'm engaged in a book and as a result I enjoy my smoke more because I'm not worked up powering through it as I read the news or something like that. Watching movies on netflix can be good to though.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

PRENSADO Cigars by Alec Bradley - YouTube

watching this guy will give you a general idea of how fast you should be smoking.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I am amazed he didn't burn his eye brows off when he was lighting it.....holy hell. I think it was lit the first time, the last 5 were not necessary lol! I thought I smoke fast......


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

QiCultivator said:


> PRENSADO Cigars by Alec Bradley - YouTube
> 
> watching this guy will give you a general idea of how fast you should be smoking.


are you serious? lol
He's puffing way too fast, no? that kills the 1 or 2 puffs per minute recommendation


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

I will do something like shoot pool or talk to somebody while I smoke. I always have music playing. that's my timer.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

I know I smoke too fast. too often I get that charred taste like I just licked an ashtray. Not good. I try to put the cigar down and not hold on to it. It seems to help.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Excellent advice! One way to learn to sip a cigar is to move to a smaller ring gauge. A lancero is relatively unforgiving, and will teach you proper technique.
> 
> This is often lost these days because of monster cigars that encourage giant puffs.
> 
> Once you learn to sip a cigar, lots of beautiful slender cigars will open up to you.


seems we agree on many points across the board. I love me a lancero or petit corona. The tat black label PL is in my top 3 NC smokes. Great flavor. I'm having a PC right now that was gifted/bombed by Brain, Partagas Cifuentes (i'll not go any further since we are not in teh habanos forum) but


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

loulax07 said:


> are you serious? lol
> He's puffing way too fast, no? that kills the 1 or 2 puffs per minute recommendation


Yeah, I was kind of just kidding with that. He's taking like a triple puff every 5-10 seconds. I don't see how it can be a "very complex" cigar when it gets that hot from super-vigorous puffing.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

QiCultivator said:


> Yeah, I was kind of just kidding with that. He's taking like a triple puff every 5-10 seconds. I don't see how it can be a "very complex" cigar when it gets that hot from super-vigorous puffing.


yea seriously! i have no idea how he's able to taste all that he does with how he's chugging that stick


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

REDROMMY said:


> I use this every chance i get as a guideline and to try and stay consistent. If i don't use it i smoke much too slow, overcompensating because i hate when cigars get punchy on you.
> 
> Cigar Literacy / puff-o-matic


Nice to hear from a happy user once in a while. 

I wrote puff-o-matic because my internal clock doesn't work very well, and staring at a clock isn't relaxing. I run puff-o-matic in a non-visible tab or window on my PC or on my smartphone, and just take a puff whenever I hear the audible prompt. I let it worry about when to puff, so I don't have to (= relaxing).

If you're having trouble with puff timing, give it a try!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cigar Nut said:


> I personally go by the 'look and feel' categories - when I get that first ash if it is more of a torpedo shape ( rather than even with the burn ) then I know I need to slow down. If I ash and the center of the cigar is more concave than flat - I need to speed up. I agree with the others tho, the more you go out of your way to break the habit the better handle you will get on your own personal preferences. I have a buddy who loves to smoke them as fast as he can, where I let them sit - perhaps even a little too long.


+1 for that. I also find a book/ magazine or my iPhone/ laptop to be a good enough distraction to slow me down a bit.


----------

